# Benelli Shotguns



## Ginger Quill (Jan 25, 2008)

I was looking at a new Benelli Nova shotgun today. I am looking for suggestions. If anyone is shooting a Benelli Nova or Super Nova shotgun, how do you like them. Which would be the best buy? I plan on using this gun for upland, turkey's and waterfowl. Thanks for the advise.


----------



## birchies (Sep 9, 2008)

I have a nova and I love it. However my dad has a super nova and when you are shooting 3.5" the super nova takes away a lot of the recoil, so if i was going to buy another one I would for sure put up the extra money and get the super nova. both are great reliable shotguns.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

I have a nova and i love it.. I abuse it pretty bad when i am hunting and it still works great.


----------



## honker85 (Mar 12, 2008)

birchies said:


> I have a nova and I love it. However my dad has a super nova and when you are shooting 3.5" the super nova takes away a lot of the recoil, so if i was going to buy another one I would for sure put up the extra money and get the super nova. both are great reliable shotguns.


very very true........ive put mine through hell and back still works and looks great........but if you fire larger loads then defintely go with the super nova


----------



## jaemersonke (Jul 19, 2006)

i think the novas feel kinda cheap. there is something about the rattling that convinced me not to get one. i would get a remington 870 but thats just me.


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

BENELLI is Italian for [email protected]#%ING AWESOME . Never had a problem with mine.
Duckjunky


----------



## Flightstopper (Sep 5, 2008)

I have a nova and I love it.


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

I shot my brothers a few times, it takes a while to get used to the feel of it. He cut the stock a little shorter on his and he loves it now, never had any problems.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

have a nova and havent had any problems if your shooting 3.5s get the super nova the comfortech recoil system helps alot


----------



## bowinchester (Aug 31, 2008)

i shot a nova last year and the year before. i loved it. the only thing i didnt like it the slide seems loose and cheap. i never had a problem though it was a great gun. if i was to get a pump it would for sure be a nova or an 870 depending on which fits you better both are indestructable guns.


----------



## realtree (Mar 18, 2008)

i have a supernova and it the best decision i have ever made. works awesome. doesnt feel cheap like the nova. if i were you buy a supernova.


----------

